# Glock 19



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

I love the 1911 but I have to admit the GLOCK is an awesome pistol so to carry around the shop and all I bought me a G19 Gen 3 with night sights:mrgreen: 

Went to the range and put 300 rounds through it notice that it shot low with the night sights and alittle to the left. got the windage problem worked out but the elevation I reckon I'll have to use Kentucky Windage:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Because it's a new gun, and might you be antisapating it going off a little. I kow when I first got my 45 I was, and it took my son in law watching me shoot to bring it up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It sounds like U have the CLASSIC Glock trigger problem. I have prev had a G17, 19 and 26 - I had the low and left thing on all of them. It is because of the trigger - it isn't the sights.

Some people manage the trigger very easily, and others - it takes a lot of practice. i never could do it. It wasn't until I rented a Glock 34 that I no longer had this issue. I personally believe what did it for me on that 1 gun was the lighter trigger pull. The G34 has a lighter connector which makes the trigger lighter. I liked the gun so much that I ended up buying 1.

I would put more practice in w/ it. Also, to satisfy your urge to believe it is the gun - find someone at your local range who is shooting a Glock and is tearing it up w/ their gun. Let them try a few rounds thru your gun. But, I'd bet that the sights are not the problem.

This is the biggest complaint I see about Glocks among new owners.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm with Ship and Baldy. Give it some time. The trigger takes some getting used to. Shoot off a rest and see where its at. I'll bet the sights are on.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am lucky, Glocks shoot to point of aim for me. Regards, Richard


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

Excellent info guys. I never even thought about the trigger. 
This however is not the first glock I have ever owned. 17-20-21-22. All where on target. This is however the first one with night sights. 
My Brother in Law was with me and he was pulling to the right with his shots and I told him to use the tip of his finger and it was low and to the left with him. 
I am perhaps going to get a 3.5 trigger for it anyhow. With the lighter trigger I should be alright.
thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*It's usually the reset.*

The key to managing the Glock trigger is the reset. After the shot breaks, gently ease the trigger forward until you feel the trigger reset (you may also hear a "click"). Don't let it go farther forward, and begin your next trigger press.

"Riding the link" like this fixes the low/left Glock issue for most people without changing any parts. It is also MUCH, MUCH faster in defensive-type shooting once the technique is mastered.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1911 said:


> Excellent info guys. I never even thought about the trigger.
> This however is not the first glock I have ever owned. 17-20-21-22. All where on target. This is however the first one with night sights.
> My Brother in Law was with me and he was pulling to the right with his shots and I told him to use the tip of his finger and it was low and to the left with him.
> I am perhaps going to get a 3.5 trigger for it anyhow. With the lighter trigger I should be alright.
> thanks


It took the lighter trigger to fix it for me... Good luck!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> The key to managing the Glock trigger is the reset. After the shot breaks, gently ease the trigger forward until you feel the trigger reset (you may also hear a "click"). Don't let it go farther forward, and begin your next trigger press.
> 
> "Riding the link" like this fixes the low/left Glock issue for most people without changing any parts. It is also MUCH, MUCH faster in defensive-type shooting once the technique is mastered.


Great advice Mike! This has help me immensely!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Great advice Mike! This has help me immensely!


Glad to be of service.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

